# Advice on a bitch in heat..



## cmurrell (Dec 19, 2008)

I am new to the website and new to a bitch in heat (other than myself!!) I have an 8MO German Shepherd who is just now coming into heat (or I think just coming in). I AM NOT LOOKING TO BREED HER! We haven't gotten her fixed yet, but will as soon as she is through with this heat. I am just looking for some information on the cycle, any behavior changes you have all noticed in the past that I should watch for, how long can I expect her to bleed (it's been about 3 days), etc., etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated. We have a 9YO male shepherd (neutered) and previously had a spayed female, so this is all new to me. We were just a bit late on having her fixed. Please don't rake me over the coals like y'all did to Southern Thistle, or whatever her name was!!!


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

A heat cycle last about 21 days. Don't leave her outside alone, keep windows and doors closed tight as males can smell her up to 2 miles away. That includes coyotes. 

Some females get a little wierd during a heat cycle, some don't. It is normal for the blood discharge to change in color.

You may want ot keep her crated often to save the carpets, some bleed worse than others, and even nuetered males can have "feelings" and drive you a little insane.


----------



## cmurrell (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that 21 days of various types of discharge? We're definitely not leaving her unattended, and she seems to just really be wondering what's going on with her...I feel so bad!!







Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My girls went from more loving to VERY bitchy - it seems to be different for each female.

The 21 days is how long she will be breedable. Most females don't have discharge the whole time.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

yes she will have the bloody discharge, then she will get the like a mucus type discharge. But like Lauri said she wont have it the whole time. At least this is how my bitch goes when shes in heat.


----------



## cmurrell (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't they sell doggie diapers? I know she'll look funny but if it saves a lot of stain it is worth it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

A full heat cycle lasts 21-28 days. There will normally not be a significant amount of discharge that entire time. Bloody discharge occurs at the beginning of the heat cycle, and typically lasts about 2 weeks. The blood tapers off at that time and is replaced by a lighter flow of a more clear, mucus like discharge, sometimes with a bit of blood in it but nowhere near as much blood as the early part of the cycle.

This change in the discharge (from bloody to more clear) occurs around the time of ovulation. This is when she is most receptive to getting pregnant.

So it's very important to recognize that the end of bleeding doesn't indicate the end of the heat cycle, but actually the most dangerous point of the cycle in terms of her getting knocked up.

Wait at least 3, preferably 4, weeks after the start of her heat cycle, when all discharge is gone and the vulva is no longer swollen, before assuming she is out of heat and can no longer get pregnant.

In terms of behavioral changes, as other's mentioned, some get overly emotional during heat cycles... everything from soft and clingy to downright bitchy... while others aren't affected at all. It varies by individual.

And yes, the doggy diapers work great for keeping the mess of the floors and furniture. Though a cheaper alternative that would make more sense since she won't be going through more heat cycles in the future is to pick up a pair of men's briefs. Put them on upside down with the dog's tail out the fly, insert a woman's maxi pad to catch the discharge, and no more mess.


----------



## cmurrell (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks so much - you guys are awesome - we are already doing the men's briefs, it's hilarious!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I never thought of that.The briefs are a good idea.I don't have to worry about that Athena got spayed last month.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Hydrogen Peroxide for stains


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Looks like all of the bases have been covered. We haven't had a male GSD since 1974. Since then it's been all girls. No carpets in our house;







LOL.


----------

